# Perfume?



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I was just reading garynmonica's thread about candles, and I got to wondering about perfume and cologne. Occasionally, my mom will use perfume or my dad will use his cologne. Does something like this bother a bird's respiratory system? 

Thanks!

-Rowdy


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I usually shut Hanks door when I use Hairspray, perfume, body mist..etc 

I personally don't think it's good for them to be around when you are spraying it or if you smell really strongly of it. Mostly because I don't like it and my dogs sneeze like theres no tomorrow. I can't see how it can be okay for them(im not an expert)


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

If there's a trace smell that's faint I don't see there being a problem. If it's strong or just been sprayed, I'd keep a door closed as Urbandecayno5 suggested. If it's really strong I would open a window for a while or keep the air purifier on, if you have one .


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Perfume is a big no no as far as I'm concerned. I hate the stuff so am very wary when I can smell it and Bailey's around. 
I have known of people's birds dying because if it or being in the same room as deodorant being sprayed

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm always wary with scents. i'm not a perfume wearer, but i'm careful not to spray deoderant in the same room etc. i figure if someone is directly wearing the scent it's ok but i don't like it sprayed in the same room.


----------



## kurtispatterson35 (Jun 2, 2021)

I love wear *Hypnose by Lancome* perfume and It has vanilla, orchid, vetiver, and jasmine with some beautiful flavors.


----------

